# buying bows online?



## cabina (Jun 8, 2008)

Just wondered what people thought about buying used bows online? good or bad and where did you purchase?


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

www.archerytalk.com is a great place to buy bows online. You can find some really good deals on used ones and great deals on new ones as well. Usually clearance models. The biggest downfall of buying online is you wont a get a warranty even with most new bows(against manufactures policies). I have bought a fw used ones online. Usually something that is just about brand new and saved several hundred in the process. If i am looking for a new one i always buy from my local proshop. There knowledge is usually priceless and the selction is usually pretty good.


----------



## fiveOarcher (Jan 4, 2009)

yes, with caution. 

First, if you plan on buying try and buy one that you are somewhat familiar with or have shot in the past. Buying without shooting is not always good. You may get it and think "wow,why did I do that. it was nothing like I expected." 

I have purchased bows on AT before too. You just have to make sure that you get someone with good feedback and make sure you get as much info from them as you can. Phone, address, etc.... If you are using a paypal it's a little more secure but not foolproof.

Lastly, b/c as stated above the warranties are "null and void" make sure that you buy one that has a good reputation for quality and durability. I use Hoyts and they are known to be heavier than most but built like a tank. 

good luck! 

oh, btw, this is my first post at least here on MS. Ive been on AT for awhile but like the "local" link too!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I have bought 3 bows off of EBAY, no fear just do the homework, and I bought bows I know already, I got my 1st Switchback on ebay also my current target bow, a HOYT SuperStar, sweel deal for $115!
With buying used thers always a chance of failure and NO warrenty, but you have to consider that when buying, get a $800 bow for $400, well you can afford a set of $180 limb's!
So my advice is look around, dont limit your self to 1 location find a deal on something you know to be reliable and mostly a bow that fits or has the adjustability to fit!

BD


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought my Bear Lights Out RTS Package from www.dickssportinggoods.com using their 20% off coupon. It arrived 3 days later in perfect shape and I had 0 complaints. I'd do it again for sure.


----------



## cjnicol (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know why this touches a nerve, because I have purchased many things on-line, so I may be a hipocrite for saying this, but please support the locals if possible. By this I mean, please don't go buy a new bow on-line with all the accesories and then take it to a local pro shop and expect them to set it up for you for free. There is a reason things cost more locally. You get the warranty and the help setting it up.

I certainly can see an argument for purchasing used bows on-line because it is often difficult to find exactly what you want used at a store. However, when purchasing new I would encourage you to make your purchase a local pro shop.

I think the reason this really touches a nerve for me is because although I have bow hunted for a long time, my actual knowledge of setting up a bow is limited and to me the local pro shop is of great value. I am willing to pay a little more to get the personal service.

I will get off the soap box now. Thanks for listening.

Chris


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

cjnicol said:


> I don't know why this touches a nerve, because I have purchased many things on-line, so I may be a hipocrite for saying this, but please support the locals if possible. By this I mean, please don't go buy a new bow on-line with all the accesories and then take it to a local pro shop and expect them to set it up for you for free. There is a reason things cost more locally. You get the warranty and the help setting it up.
> 
> I certainly can see an argument for purchasing used bows on-line because it is often difficult to find exactly what you want used at a store. However, when purchasing new I would encourage you to make your purchase a local pro shop.
> 
> ...


I do a lot of my shopping locally, but no shop in my area was willing to take 20% off of the package that I bought. So I saved about $100 on the bow package and then I went to Hilltop Sports in Greenville to get broadheads, camo, scents, and even a small blind. I'm not a rich man, so I'll support the local stores as long as it doesn't mean just giving them a "donation". It can be a tough choice whether to make a purchase online or not, and I would say that I split it fairly evenly. BTW, the guys at Hilltop Sports are great if you need anything...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Just bought one off Archery Talk..should be here this weekend..
Hope'n all goes well


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

cjnicol said:


> I don't know why this touches a nerve, because I have purchased many things on-line, so I may be a hipocrite for saying this, but please support the locals if possible. By this I mean, please don't go buy a new bow on-line with all the accesories and then take it to a local pro shop and expect them to set it up for you for free. There is a reason things cost more locally. You get the warranty and the help setting it up.
> 
> I certainly can see an argument for purchasing used bows on-line because it is often difficult to find exactly what you want used at a store. However, when purchasing new I would encourage you to make your purchase a local pro shop.
> 
> ...


 
I always buy brand new from my local proshop. If i buy used who cares where it comes from. The local guys have knowledge that the big box stores dont have or arent in a position to give. My local shop is great. They bend over backwards to give you hand and make sure you are happy. They are always there when i need them. Except on sundays. LOl


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have purchased and sold used bows on ArcheryTalk with good success. Like menitoned earlier, have a basic understanding of what you want, and what it's value is on the open market and just be cautious. I certainly agree with buying locally from shops when you can, but often these shops don't deal in used bows so finding one local is difficult. There are guys on archery talk that buy and sell like crazy, just to try new bows. You can get a 1 or 3 year old high end model for a good price is your patient. The deals are there. The only concern I've ever had buying a used bow online is if I am buying stolen equipment. I prefer to talk to the owner on the phone since a short friendly conversation can give you hints about the seller.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I support my local shop as much as anyone, but they are in it for the $
Take any bow to them and they will work on it for a FEE, no one ever said or thought it would be FREE, why would it?
Bring you bow to me and it aint free either!
But go looking, how many used bows do you see at proshop's? certainly not like in the past, my local shop does not even take trade-in's anymore, so buyin online is about the only choice for used bows!
I surely can not afford to drive hundreds of miles to go to a shop just to see what they have, when in seconds I can surf the web and find literally thousands to choose from!
I agree SUPPORT you local shop, or dont complain when they are GONE!

BD


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

I have bought and sold bows on AT and Ebay with no problems. Just check the persons feedback and don't be afraid to ask people they have sold other items to.


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

I have bought used bows on archerytalk and ebay , but I buy new bows at my local proshop . They are a dying breed around here because guys are buying new bows online .


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Only thing I could add is to make sure every transaction is preceded by a phone call. It's much easier to determine the character of someone(although still not foolproof) through direct contact than it is over the internet. I've gotten several bows bought and sold and ALL have been done by phone after the initial contact. Not one has gone awry as a result.


----------

